# process for spouse visa and expenses



## jitendramutha (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi,

i am jitendra working in bank in abudhabi. i wants to know what i the process and expenses to bring my wife in abu dhabi ?

regards


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You'll find the information that you require here:


The National Newspaper

-


----------

